
Johnny Castaway - dhruvbhatia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Castaway
======
ksaj
I don't actually recall any other screensaver that people would invoke on
purpose and then actively watch for great lengths of time. Every time he did
something new made you want to watch just that little bit longer.

JC was significantly more entertaining than the aquarium animations and the
ubiquitous flying toasters.

